# uitbehandeld



## matakoweg

Ik hoorde van iemand dat het woord "uitbehandeld" moeilijk te vertalen was. Een korte zoektocht op internet leverde geen resultaat op. Misschien weet een van jullie een geschikte vertaling in het Engels, Duits en Frans?


----------



## Peterdg

Misschien zou het goed zijn als je zou zeggen in welke context je dit ziet. Als het moeilijk te vertalen is, is het waarschijnlijk ook niet duidelijk wat ermee bedoeld wordt voor een niet Nederlandstalige zodat die dan ook moeilijk een goede vertaling kan voorstellen.

Ik weet trouwens ook niet met zekerheid wat je bedoelt: 
1) op een andere plaats behandelen
2) stoppen met behandelen omdat verder behandelen geen zin meer heeft.


----------



## matakoweg

ik bedoel betekenis 2
voorbeeldzin:  Zo zeggen artsen tegen uitbehandelde patiënten dat ze hebben gedaan wat ze konden.


----------



## bibibiben

Er lijkt inderdaad niet in elke taal één woord voorhanden te zijn. Voor het Engels ben ik tegengekomen: _(having) exhausted all treatment options_. Voor het Frans ben ik op _(ayant) épuisé tous les traitements_ gestuit. Het Duits kent wél een eenvoudige vertaling: _ausbehandelt_.

_Uitbehandelen_ in de betekenis van _op een andere plaats behandelen_ ken ik trouwens niet. Ik zie ook geen treffers op Google.


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> _Uitbehandelen_ in de betekenis van _op een andere plaats behandelen_ ken ik trouwens niet. Ik zie ook geen treffers op Google.


"Uitbehandelen" staat sowieso niet in van Dale (toch niet in de mijne; misschien wel in een recentere versie) maar ik kan me voorstellen dat het zo gebruikt zou kunnen worden.


----------



## bibibiben

Peterdg said:


> "Uitbehandelen" staat sowieso niet in van Dale maar ik kan me voorstellen dat het zo gebruikt zou kunnen worden.



Maar laten we matakoweg recht doen: hij vroeg naar _uitbehandeld_. _Uitbehandeld, _waarvoor in de betekenis waar matakoweg op doelt niet goed een bijbehorend infinitief denkbaar is, staat dan wel evenmin in Van Dale uit 2007 (een opmerkelijke omissie), maar één keertje googelen levert een stortvloed aan pagina's op die alle wijzen op maar één betekenis ...


----------



## ThomasK

En het is een echt Nederlands neologisme, vind ik, dat de mogelijkheden van het Nederlands toont: _uitbehandeld, uitgetwitterd_ - en in diezelfde lijn: ze hebben dat thema _betwitterd_, enz. Nog niet gelezen maar die prefixen lijken mij heel productief, en iedereen begrijpt ze. "Sanctionering" door Van Dale hoeft zelfs niet; je kunt misschien wel twisten over de stilistische kwaliteit of zoiets van zulke nieuwe afleidingen...


----------



## bibibiben

Toch is _uitbehandeld_ een interessant woord.

_Uit _als prefix betekent inderdaad zoiets als _klaar met _en kent vrijwel geen beperkingen:
Ik ben uitgetwitterd = Ik ben klaar met twitteren.
Ik ben uitgefacebookt = Ik ben klaar met facebooken. 
Ik ben uitgemonopolyd = Ik ben klaar met monopolyen = ik ben klaar met het spelen van het spel Monopoly.
Ik ben uitge-ftp'd = Ik ben klaar met ftp'en.
Etc.

Het zou ondoenlijk zijn om alle mogelijkheden in het woordenboek op te sommen. Het einde zou zoek zijn. De spellingchecker geeft het op dit punt trouwens ook op.

Het bijzondere aan _uitbehandeld_ is echter dat het niet _ik ben klaar met behandelen_ betekent. Nee, het betekent _ik ben klaar met behandeld worden_. Er zijn bijzonder weinig werkwoorden die de combinatie van prefix _uit _met een passieve vorm van het werkwoord toestaan. Opname in het woordenboek zou dus wel gerechtvaardigd zijn. Van Dale, er is werk aan de winkel, lijkt me.


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie observatie, B. Maar rechtvaardigt dat een aparte behandeling, of maakt het ze nodig? Ik bedoel: is de variatie bij _uitbehandelen_ niet bepaald door het feit dat _behandelen_ gepassiveerd?/passief gemaakt kan worden en de andere niet?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Goeie observatie, B. Maar rechtvaardigt dat een aparte behandeling, of maakt het ze nodig? Ik bedoel: is de variatie bij _uitbehandelen_ niet bepaald door het feit dat _behandelen_ gepassiveerd?/passief gemaakt kan worden en de andere niet?



Ik wil het probleem graag van een andere kant benaderen. Een arts zou in theorie kunnen zeggen: ik ben uitbehandeld. In de betekenis van _ik ben klaar met behandelen_. Het opmerkelijke nu is dat je dat een arts niet snel zult horen zeggen. Het is namelijk al algemeen geaccepteerd dat _ik ben uitbehandeld _alleen een passieve betekenis kent. Een woordenboek zou aan deze bijzondere beperking niet mogen voorbijgaan.

Interessant in dit verband is ook nog: _ik ben uitbestraald_. Natuurlijk, als een patiënt dit zegt, is duidelijk wat er bedoeld wordt. Maar als de radioloog dit zegt, zijn we dan nog bereid om aan te nemen dat _ik ben klaar met bestralen _wordt bedoeld? Of heeft ook hier de 'passivering' toegeslagen? En is alleen nog de betekenis _ik ben klaar met bestraald worden_ aanvaardbaar? Van Dale zou eigenlijk uitkomst moeten bieden. Persoonlijk denk ik dat een radioloog dit niet meer kan zeggen. Maar ja, dat is maar een persoonlijke mening.


----------



## eno2

Ik ben uitbestraald kan maar één iets betekenen uit de mond van een radioloog. En dat is dat hij (zijn lichaam) de limiet bereikt heeft van de toegestane geaccumuleerde bestraling en zijn job moet opgeven.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zie hetzelfde fenomeen als bij _behandelen_: aangezien er een actief en een passief gebruik mogelijk zijn, kan de zin alleen betekenen dat de radioloog zelf te veel bestraald is, lijkt mij toch.

Ik besef plots dat 'ik ben uitgetwitterd' bijzonder is omdat je normaliter een 'hebben' verwacht bij een VD van 'twitteren', maar de 'uit-' maakt blijkbaar een bijzonder soort VD--adj. mogelijk, dat ook geen passieve betekenis krijgt, omdat het oorspronkelijke verbum geen passief kan krijgen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik zie hetzelfde fenomeen als bij _behandelen_: aangezien er een actief en een passief gebruik mogelijk zijn, kan de zin alleen betekenen dat de radioloog zelf te veel bestraald is, lijkt mij toch.



Inderdaad, hetzelfde bijzondere fenomeen. Naast _uitbestraald zijn_ en _uitbehandeld zijn_ zul je niet snel een ander voorbeeld kunnen oplepelen waarbij de passieve betekenis (_ik ben klaar met behandeld worden_ in plaats van _ik ben klaar met behandelen_) vooropstaat. En dat rechtvaardigt zeker opname van een lemma _uitbehandeld_ en _uitbestraald_ in het woordenboek.*



ThomasK said:


> Ik besef plots dat 'ik ben uitgetwitterd' bijzonder is omdat je normaliter een 'hebben' verwacht bij een VD van 'twitteren', maar de 'uit-' maakt blijkbaar een bijzonder soort VD--adj. mogelijk, dat ook geen passieve betekenis krijgt, omdat het oorspronkelijke verbum geen passief kan krijgen...



_Uitgetwitterd_ is juist het gewone, veelvoorkomende verschijnsel. Ik noemde al _uitgemonopolyd_, _uitgefacebookt_ en _uitge-ftp'd, _alle met een actieve betekenis_._ Dit rijtje is moeiteloos aan te vullen: ik ben uitgegeten, ik ben uitgedanst, ik ben uitgejogd, ik ben uitgeyogaad, ik ben uitgeriskt... Wie het stramien kent, kan zelf tot in het oneindige doorgaan. Aan een dergelijke opsomming zal Van Dale dus niet beginnen. Het zal hoogstens die afleidingen met _uit- _noemen waarbij het aldus gevormde werkwoord meer betekent dan _klaar zijn met een bepaalde handeling_. Als je bijvoorbeeld (ergens op) uitgekeken bent geraakt, dan betekent dat meer dan dat je klaar bent met kijken. Het betekent namelijk dat iets je in het geheel niet meer interesseert. Deze betekenisverschuiving maakt opname in het woordenboek onvermijdelijk.

*Waarschijnlijker is het dat Van Dale er een lemma _uitbehandelen _en _uitbestralen _van zal maken en er de opmerking bij plaatst dat van dit werkwoord alleen het voltooid deelwoord bestaat.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik ben altijd geneigd te denken dat samenstellingen (afleidingen) met prefixen nogal voor zichzelf spreken, maar... ik verwacht dan wel te vele.

Volkomen eens: op zich is _uitge-V-d/t_ veelvoorkomend. Dat wilde ik niet ontkennen. Ik vond het wel een opvallend 'grammaticaal' fenomeen dat die verba alleen _hebben_ kunnen krijgen, maar dan plots evolueren tot een VD/adj. met _zijn_. Ik denk dat een vermelding eigenlijk wel nuttig zou kunnen zijn, maar misschien niet individueel, maar misschien bij het lemma 'uit-', als prefix.


----------



## eno2

Ik ben uitgefloten=> ik kan/wil niet meer verder fluiten


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Volkomen eens: op zich is _uitge-V-d/t_ veelvoorkomend. Dat wilde ik niet ontkennen. Ik vond het wel een opvallend 'grammaticaal' fenomeen dat die verba alleen _hebben_ kunnen krijgen, maar dan plots evolueren tot een VD/adj. met _zijn_.



Dit fenomeen komt juist vaak voor in het Nederlands (ongetwijfeld tot wanhoop van NT2'ers). Voltooid deelwoorden als_ uitgetwitterd, uitgedanst, uitgeyogaad_ etc. drukken een toestand uit, niet langer een handeling. Het Nederlands laat dan een zeer sterke voorkeur zien voor vervoeging met het werkwoord _zijn_. Wellicht interessant in dit verband: https://onzetaal.nl/taaladvies/advies/verloren-hebben-verloren-zijn. Het advies gaat niet specifiek in op werkwoorden met het voorvoegsel _uit_ in de betekenis van _ten einde_, maar wijst wel op het soms cruciale verschil tussen toestand en handeling.

Ik heb trouwens gemerkt dat Van Dale nogal aan het schipperen is op dit terrein. Sommige van deze constructies met _uit_ in de betekenis van _ten einde_ beschouwt Van Dale puur als (deverbatief) adjectief (bijvoorbeeld _uitgeluld_), andere worden juist alleen behandeld onder het hele werkwoord (bijvoorbeeld _uitspreken_) en weer andere krijgen zowel een vermelding onder het hele werkwoord als een aparte vermelding als adjectief (bijvoorbeeld _uitpraten/uitgepraat_).

Edit: _infinitief_ vervangen door wat er oorspronkelijk stond. Lidwoordgebruik klopt nu weer!


----------



## ThomasK

Daar had ik nog niet aan gedacht. Ik denk nu ook wel aan :_ ik ben/heb vergeten_. En natuurlijk zijn er nog de bewegingsverba, waar die afwisseling net perfect voorspelbaar is... Misschien inderdaad minder vreemd dan ik dacht. Dank!

Van Dale: ook interessant. Ik begrijp een beetje, denk ik, of ik vermoed het: bepaalde van die participia worden geregeld niet meer als participium gezien, lijkt mij, lijken zowat als vaste uitdrukkingen te worden beschouwd. Dat lijkt mij typisch voor een bepaalde fase in de evolutie... Zou het niet?


----------



## Peterdg

bibibiben said:


> ... onder het infinitief...


 Oei!


----------



## bibibiben

Ja, oei. Vlak voor het posten van het bericht besloot ik _hele werkwoord _door _infinitief _te vervangen. Maar ja, als je dat doet, dan moet je natuurlijk óók het lidwoord dat eraan voorafgaat vervangen. Had ik helaas over het hoofd gezien ...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Van Dale: ook interessant. Ik begrijp een beetje, denk ik, of ik vermoed het: bepaalde van die participia worden geregeld niet meer als participium gezien, lijkt mij, lijken zowat als vaste uitdrukkingen te worden beschouwd. Dat lijkt mij typisch voor een bepaalde fase in de evolutie... Zou het niet?


 
Ik denk het wel, maar Van Dale zou wat consequenter in zijn aanpak moeten zijn. Ik wil er helemaal in meegaan dat Van Dale _uitgeluld_ puur als adjectief wil beschouwen, omdat het niet zozeer _klaar met lullen _betekent, maar de verschoven betekenis _geen argumenten meer hebbend_ heeft gekregen. Dat Van Dale _uitgesproken _wél liever onder het lemma _uitspreken _plaatst en ook alleen als voltooid deelwoord beschouwt, is eveneens te begrijpen, omdat _uitgesproken_ geen andere betekenis heeft dan _klaar met spreken _en niet verder is geëvolueerd_.* _Onverklaard blijft echter waarom _uitgepraat _én als adjectief een apart lemma krijgt én als voltooid deelwoord onder _uitpraten _wordt opgenomen, terwijl de betekenisomschrijving dezelfde is. Dat kan beter.

*Er is natuurlijk wel een adjectief _uitgesproken_, maar daarin heeft het prefix _uit _nooit de betekenis van _ten einde_ gehad.


----------

